# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  التزوير فى المحررات الرسمية

## هيثم الفقى

*الإشتراك فى جريمة التزوير* 

*التزوير فى المحررات الرسمية* 

*الشروع فى جريمة التزوير* 

*تزوير العلامات التجارية* 
*أركان جريمة التزوير*
*الطعن رقم 1216 لسنة 19 مكتب فنى 01 صفحة رقم 211* 

*بتاريخ 02-01-1950* 

*إذا كان الثابت أن إستمارة الصرف رقم 50 ع. ح. محل الدعوى قد وقع عليها زيد بأسم شخص متوفى فى خانة إمضاء طالب الصرف أو كاتب التصدير ، و قدمها للموظف المختص و أن بكراً الذى كان معه قد أيده فى ذلك و وقع بإمضائه على الإستمارة بصفتة شاهداً على أن زيداً هذا هو صاحب الأسم الموقع به ، فإن إدانة بكر بالإشتراك فى وضع إمضاء مزورة فى إستمارة الصرف المشار إليها بقصد التزوير تكون صحيحة .* 
( الطعن رقم 1216 سنة 19 ق ، جلسة 1950/1/2 ) 
*=================================*

*الطعن رقم 1238 لسنة 19 مكتب فنى 01 صفحة رقم 188* 

*بتاريخ 20-12-1949* 

*إذا كان الحكم الذى أدان المتهم فى الاشتراك فى تزوير ورقة رسمية [ حوالة بريد ] و فى النصب قد بين بما أثبته من الوقائع و ذكره من الأدلة أن المتهم تعمد النقل و التغيير فى هذه الورقة بقصد الحصول على مبلغ الحوالة و أنه توصل إلى هذا القصد فهذا يكفى .* 

*و لا يلزم بعد هذا أن يتحدث صراحة و على إستقلال عن كل ركن بذاته ما دام قد أورد من الوقائع ما يدل عليه .* 

*=================================* 

*الطعن رقم 0089 لسنة 20 مكتب فنى 01 صفحة رقم 461* 

*بتاريخ 27-03-1950* 

*متى كانت المحكمة قد إعتبرت واقعة الدعوى إشتراكاً فى تزوير معنوى تم بتقديم إمرأة مجهولة بإتفاقها مع أخرى إلى الطبيب الشرعى منتحلة شخصية هذه الأخرى لتوقيع الكشف الطبى عليها فكشف عليها هذا الطبيب بإعتبار أنها هى المرأة الأخرى و أثبت نتيجة الكشف فى تقريره ، فإن إدانته المرأة الأخرى فى هذه الجريمة تكون صحيحة سواء أكانت المرأة المجهولة قد وقعت ببصمتها أم لم توقع .* 

*( الطعن رقم 89 لسنة 20 ق ، جلسة 1950/3/27 )* 

*=================================* 

*الطعن رقم 1365 لسنة 19 مكتب فنى 01 صفحة رقم 566* 

*بتاريخ 02-05-1950* 

*إن مناط العقاب بمقتضى الفقرة الأولى من المادة 226 من قانون العقوبات هو أن* 

*يكون الشاهد قد أدلى بمعلومات يعلم أنها غير صحيحة أمام جهة القضاء المختصة بضبط الإشهاد . هذا هو الواضح من نص المادة المذكورة ، و يزيد فى إيضاحه ما جاء بالمذكرة التفسيرية للقانون من أن هذه المادة إنما أثمت الشهود الذين يؤدون الشهادة أمام القاضى الشرعى أو أمام إحدى جهات القضاء الملى عندما يراد تحقيق الوفاة أو الوراثة . أما الأشخاص الذين يطلبون فى تحقيق إدارى تمهيدى بقصد الإدلاء بمعلومات فلا عقاب عليهم بموجب هذا القانون ، ما دامت هذه التحريات التمهيدية لابد أن يعقبها سماع شاهدين على الأقل أمام القضاء الشرعى أو القضاء الملى ، و إقرارات هؤلاء الشهود الأخيرة هى التى تعتبر على وجه ما أساساً فى الموضوع ، و هى التى أراد القانون المعاقبة عليها إذا كانت غير صادقة .* 

*=================================* 

*الطعن رقم 1365 لسنة 19 مكتب فنى 01 صفحة رقم 566* 

*بتاريخ 02-05-1950* 

*إنه لما كان القانون قد نص فى المادة 226 عقوبات على معاقبة من يقرر فى إجراءات تحقيق الوفاة أو الوراثة أقوالاً غير صحيحة عن الوقائع المطلوب إثباتها و هو يجهل حقيقتها أو يعلم أنها غير صحيحة متى ضبط الإشهاد على أساسها ، فقد دل بوضوح على أن هذه الجريمة عمدية فى جميع الصور المذكورة فيها ، فهى لا تتحقق إلا إذا كان الجانى قد قرر أقوالاً غير صحيحة أو و هو عالم بأنه لا يدرى بحقيقة الأمر فيها . و إذ كان المفروض قانوناً أن هذه المعلومات تعتبر صحيحة حتى يصدر حكم من المحكمة الشرعية دال على عدم صحتها ، و هو الدليل الوحيد الذى يقبل فى إثبات ذلك ، فلا خطأ إذا قضى الحكم ببراءة المتهم فى هذه الجريمة تأسيساً على أن الأوراق المقدمة من المدعى بالحق المدنى أياً كانت البيانات الواردة بها لا تصلح لإثبات عكس الثابت فى إعلام الوراثة محل الدعوى الذى يعتبر ما ورد فيه حجة لا يصح إثبات عكسه إلا بحكم شرعى يصدر فى دعوى ترفع بالطريق الشرعى أمام محكمة الأحوال الشخصية عملاً بنص المادة 361 من لائحة المحاكم الشرعية .* 

*( الطعن رقم 1365 سنة 19 ق ، جلسة 1950/5/2 )* 

*=================================* 

*الطعن رقم 0040 لسنة 20 مكتب فنى 01 صفحة رقم 310* 

*بتاريخ 07-02-1950* 

*ما دامت العقوبة التى قضى بها الحكم المطعون فيه تدخل فى نطاق العقوبة المقررة بالمادة 215 من قانون العقوبات للتزوير فى المحررات العرفية فلا مصلحة للطاعن من نعيه على الحكم أنه إعتبر الورقة المزورة ورقة رسمية حالة كونها عرفية .* 

*( الطعن رقم 40 سنة 20 ق ، جلسة 1950/2/7 )* 

*=================================* 

*الطعن رقم 0334 لسنة 20 مكتب فنى 01 صفحة رقم 497* 

*بتاريخ 04-04-1950* 

*العسكرى المنتدب للعمل فى مباحث مصلحة السكك الحديدية المكلف من قبل الضابط القضائى بتحرى أمر شخص إشتبه فيه هو من مرؤوسى الضبطية القضائية ، فله بهذه الصفة إجراء التحريات و جمع الإستدلالات الموصلة لكشف الجرائم و تحرير محضر بما يجزيه فى هذا الشأن كما هو صريح نص المادة العاشرة من قانون تحقيق الجنايات ، فالمحضر الذى يحرره فى هذا النطاق يعتبر فى القانون محرراً رسمياً يجريه موظف مختص بتحريره ، و تغيير الحقيقة الذى يقع أثناء تحرير هذا المحضر يعتبر تزويراً فى ورقة رسمية .* 

*( الطعن رقم 334 لسنة 20 ق ، جلسة 1950/4/4 )* 
=================================
*الطعن رقم 0044 لسنة 20 مكتب فنى 01 صفحة رقم 312* 

*بتاريخ 07-02-1950* 

*القصد الخاص فى جريمة التزوير هو نية إستعمال المحرر المزور فيما زور من أجله، و لا عبرة بعد ذلك بالبواعث الأخرى . فإذا كان الحكم قد إستخلص عدم توافر القصد الخاص لدى المتهم بتزوير محرر عرفى من أنه لم يقصد الإضرار بصاحب الإسم الذى إنتحله لنفسه و بنى على ذلك براءة المتهم فإنه يكون قد أخطأ فى تفسير القانون و يتعين نقضه* 
*( الطعن رقم 44 سنة 20 ق ، جلسة 1950/2/7 )*

----------

